# RI and effect on fertility



## ETaylor1015 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am very confused right now as to when to do RI. I found out I had thyroid cancer in the midst of trying to get pregnant. Once I found out I put the pregnancy plans on hold. I had my TT last week and the pathology came back that it was in two local lympnodes and was a tall cell variant of PTC so I need the RI (100mg) even though my cancer itself is only .8mm. My endo said she is comfortable with me getting pregnant and having a baby before I do the RI because the RI could affect my fertility. I thought I heard RI doesnt hurt fertility and you can get pregnant after a year? Has anyone gotten pregnant after RI? Can I have some opinions on what you would do?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What a dilemma. My initial thought is this: since you had a more "risky" variant of cancer, I feel like you should get the RAI right away to kill off any remaining thyroid and/or thyroid cancer cells, just to be super-safe. But I totally understand the desire to get pregnant and to not let this force you to postpone those plans. Gosh...a dilemma for sure.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

They tell you not to sleep in the same bed as your spouse because the exposure from you after RI can cause him to go sterile so I would assume it could do the same in you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> What a dilemma. My initial thought is this: since you had a more "risky" variant of cancer, I feel like you should get the RAI right away to kill off any remaining thyroid and/or thyroid cancer cells, just to be super-safe. But I totally understand the desire to get pregnant and to not let this force you to postpone those plans. Gosh...a dilemma for sure.


I have to agree. I say that with the qualification that we are child free by choice...but I would, at this point, want to get your health on track first and then wait a year. My endo told me everything would be "fine" if we waited a year.


----------

